# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Journals > Dream Journal Archive >  >  Naiya's Lucid DJ

## Naiya

Hello, Welcome to my dream journal. 

This journal has been wiped and discontinued. :p

----------


## Naiya

.

----------


## Naiya

.

----------


## Naiya

.

----------


## Naiya

.

----------


## Robot_Butler

> Hilarity ensued as the dream relatives freaked out whilst I barely held control over the car.



Ok, you just won me over by saying using the phrase "Hilarity ensued".





> I noticed a dark blue car that pulled up below. The car looked like it was decades old. I'm not an expert on cars but it looked like it might have been from the 50's (The top was on, don't think it was a convertible) It caught my attention because it had an almost..._black glow_ to it. A man stepped out of it. He was wearing a dark blue suit, which I thought was rather tacky considering it almost matched the color of his car. He looked like he could be a mobster. Another guy came up to him, and they exchanged greetings but since I hadn't gone through the glass yet I couldn't hear what they were saying.



That sounds like Crowley from Neil Gaiman's "Good Omens".  Have you ever read the book?  I just read all of your DJ entries, and I am strongly reminded of that book.

I love the way you explore your environments.  It makes me want to go take a walk next time I'm lucid.  I'm fascinated by your jerk dream guide.  I've had some mean ones, but I don't think anyone has ever attacked me.  Whats the history between you two? You said he killed your other dream guide?  I'm so intrigued.

I hope you post more dreams soon.

----------


## Naiya

.

----------


## Naiya

.

----------


## Naiya

.

----------


## Naiya

.

----------


## Naiya

.

----------


## Naiya

.

----------


## Naiya

.

----------


## Naiya

.

----------


## Robot_Butler

> I remember this little girl, who was so sweet and innocent, and a mermaid. We were swimming in these beautiful shallow pools. The water looked like something you'd see in Hawaii, and the pools was lined with black jagged rocks which were all covered in greenery and flowers. On the other wide were white steps the leave the water.



You're making me miss living in hawaii.

----------


## Naiya

Aw, looks nice...sadly I've never been there.  :tongue2:

----------


## Naiya

I've had a bad cold and I usually don't have LDs when I sick. I think it's probably because my body needs a lot more deep sleep, and when I'm miserable I don't usually care whether or not I'm dreaming. Since this DJ is supposed to be just my LDs, I won't post the regular dreams I've had...they've been pretty boring though, just me sitting around at the house.  ::|:

----------


## Digital.Totem

Don't you ever worry that writing down some of your dreams will give them too much power. I get that feeling about the man in white, I think he may be a kin to your Scott. As far as I can tell that are absolutely invulnerable to anyone they apper to. I've tried creating things attack him, but he waves them away. It seems that Scott may be someone you love, but the love isn't returned. That tends to create a lot of hostile DC's. He could be part of you , fighting to be stronger and have more controll over the real you, or he could be part of you that is affraid of change and is fighting you and supressing you to stay strong enough to manifest. The man in white will go away if I create something very intricate and really study it, just give it all my attention and he fades.

----------


## Naiya

.

----------


## Naiya

.

----------


## Naiya

.

----------


## Robot_Butler

> *3/30*
> 
> I thought about going through it, but decided I could just fly over it (why yes, I am lazy). Before I could do that, however, a tiny gnome appeared in front of me. Or, not a gnome. It was a Black Mage from the old Final Fantasy games, only he was about a foot tall. How cute! I wanted to pick him up like a stuffed animal, but he was flailing about and shouting so I thought maybe I should listen to him first. You have to come with me! Follow me! Hurry! he shouted. His voice sounded like a little boys.



Have you seen this video?
http://youtube.com/watch?v=ybx5NpVwP7I

I had a gnome dream guide last week also.  Maybe its a gnome invasion?

----------


## Naiya

lol...that video was weird. Dream gnome invasion? Could be.  ::D:

----------


## Naiya

.

----------


## Naiya

.

----------


## Naiya

.

----------


## Naiya

.

----------


## Naiya

.

----------


## Naiya

.

----------


## Naiya

.

----------


## Naiya

.

----------


## Naiya

.

----------


## Robot_Butler

> I was flying and skimming across this mud field, showing a place to live to these two black girls (they were sisters I think). When I got to the apartment and opened the door, we were all aghast at the condition of the place. It was beyond filthy. The floor was covered in mud,* the grime was so thick* on all the walls that it seemed almost like a layer of molasses, and it had more than a few dead animals that had mysteriously gotten in. I didnt even want to step over the threshold.



Remind me never to hire you as my real estate agent.  Gross!

Do you time travel in your dreams often? Thats cool the way you describe immersing yourself in a vision of future.





> Sometimes, when youre hidden away for that long, you make the place as nice and comfortable as you can; you convince yourself that its not really what it is so you can live with it and be somewhat happy. But it doesnt change the truth of your situation, nor does it mean that you want to be in it--it is merely the illusion of choice. That illusion allows you to alleviate the despair youd normally feel knowing that you could never escape.



You describe it so personally.  This could apply to all the ways life ends up trapping you.

----------


## Naiya

.

----------


## Naiya

.

----------


## Naiya

.

----------


## Naiya

.

----------


## Robot_Butler

So many more incredible dreams.  I think you dream faster than I can read.  I so hooked on the ongoing epic that is Naiya's Lucid DJ.




> *Dilly Dilly*
> Horse said they belonged to this and that person, who were in a painting I saw earlier. In that painting, it was a hospital room full of crows, with one in the center the largest, and presumably, the leader or whatever. But then in the picture, half of the crows morphed into innocent-looking children with cold stares.* (omg children of the corn? Just now thought of that.)* Anyways the skulls and bones belonged to those grown children. So I was trying to solve this puzzle.



Is this a real painting in real life?  Or is it one you had just come across in the dream?  It sounds creepy as hell, but it sounds almost familiar.  The crows in the hospital bed part at least.

I love how all these dreams are connected.  Do you have any special tricks you use to reenter dreams?





> *Btw, if youve never tried singing in an LD, I highly recommend it*



I just tried singing for the first time a couple weeks ago.  I can't sing worth a damn, but in the dream it was beautiful and crazy-intense.  I have to try that again.  So much I want to do.  I wish I had as many lucids as you.





> I'd heard rumors of these vampires that actually resorted to EATING people.* (Cannibalism: another theme?)*



You just reminded me.  My girlfriend's mom told me about this dream she had about cannibals.  I think its her favorite joke, because she tells me every time I mention dreaming.  The cannibals were sitting around the dinner table, and one turns to the group and says, "Lets eat, people!"

Yeah...

----------


## Moonbeam

Hey Naiya---Someone told me that your dream journal was really cool and I should check it out.  You have great recall and amazing detail.  I've had some of the same problem with DC's as you, but not a recurring one; I never can find the same one twice, but they often act the same as each other; aggressive or devious, usually.

Congratulations on completing the Advanced task.

----------


## Naiya

.

----------


## Naiya

.

----------


## Naiya

.

----------


## Naiya

.

----------


## Naiya

.

----------


## Naiya

.

----------


## Robot_Butler

> He gave me something else: two silver rings. Im not quite sure what theyre for (he never did tell me, I probably should've asked) but I knew to put one on each hand. When I did that, even though they were too large for my fingers, they fitted themselves to the right size so they would stay. When I held out my hands with my palms facing, it felt almost like I was holding a powerful magnet in each hand, whose polarity matched the other so they could not be forced together. They made a low humming sound, so bass that it seemed like I could feel the vibration throughout my body, much like when someone is beating on a drum in the same room.



Sounds like he  did something nice for you for a change.  Maybe you're winning him over :tongue2:  . I used to wear magnetic rings on the pinky finger of each hand to sleep.  I started it as a joke/experiment, but decided I liked the way it felt so I kept it up for 3 years.  I know a lot of people say magnetic jewelry is B.S. but I can definitely feel something with it.  Sadly, I lost them somewhere along the line.





> I realized that the adults entrance was only separated from the inside by strong mesh fabric (the kind you see in those crappy McDonalds playgrounds). I peered inside and saw a playground inside, mostly made of plush and inflatables.



Hey, I had a dream about one of these last week also.  I was tearing around the place with my 7 year old brother. He's 20 years younger than me, but he's the coolest person I've ever met.  I forgot how fun those things are.

Congrats on the basic task.  I like your persistence in making it interesting.  I wish I had that kind of willpower in my dreams.  I'm normally just satisfied with remembering to complete a task.

I hope you figure out the no sleep thing.  Are you having a hard time sleeping? Or just no time to sleep?

----------


## Naiya

.

----------


## Naiya

.

----------


## Robot_Butler

Hopefully the lack of lucids means you got some quality deep sleep.

Maybe the ocean's back on your mind because of this month's tsunami task.  Does the ocean bug you in real life too?  Or just in dream life?  I used to be freaked out by it.  The idea of all those invisible, gigantic sea monsters right below the surface.  Sharks and whales, giant squid and 2000lb tuna.  If you saw any of those things on land, they would be considered monsters.  The Animal Control SWAT team would be there in a second.  Living in Hawaii killed that fear pretty quick, though.

----------


## Naiya

.

----------


## Naiya

.

----------


## Naiya

.

----------


## Naiya

.

----------


## Robot_Butler

*whistles along*

----------


## Naiya

Nothing to see here. Move along.  :wink2:

----------


## Techno

Lol nice dream about me Naiya! A typical attitude of mine though, to ramble on like that.  ::D:

----------


## erik212

Wawawiwa...Hi Daniel. I'll be checking in here reguarly...until I make my summer DJ in about 5 weeks.

----------


## Naiya

Glad my mind got your character right Daniel.  ::D: 

And good to have you Erik.  :smiley:  I'm gonna be reading your DJ when you start it.

----------


## Naiya

.

----------


## Robot_Butler

Wow.  This is one of those that makes me hugely jealous of you.  What a long and stable dream.  I can't believe it lasted so long.  Especially with the TV episode, the scene  changes, the dream control.  Man, I've got to figure out what your secret is.  If I was Sylar, I would eat your brain.

----------


## Techno

> Wow. This is one of those that makes me hugely jealous of you. What a long and stable dream. I can't believe it lasted so long. Especially with the TV episode, the scene changes, the dream control. Man, I've got to figure out what your secret is. If I was Sylar, I would eat your brain.



Two words at this: true that.

One of the best scenes from this last dream: “This is the internet.” ROFL-COPTER all around.

----------


## erik212

Very nice! Quite some time lucid too, relatively. The room you speak of makes me visualize my own. Were you sharing the dream at all?

----------


## Naiya

.

----------


## Naiya

.

----------


## Naiya

.

----------


## Naiya

.

----------


## Robot_Butler

> So I closed my eyes and visualized. Its been a while since Ive watched anything on Egypt on TV or wince theyve had anything on it in National Geographic. Again, Id meant to google some pictures in order to give myself a clear picture of a landmark beforehand but I wasnt planning on actually doing it this night. I tried to get a clear picture of the pyramids-the only obvious landmark that I could conjure up at the time. After a few moments of concentration, the images began to move, as if they were real.



I'm a huge sucker for anything ancient-Egyptian.  Sadly, I've never had a good dream, there.  A couple nightmares, but no grand adventures.  I feel like I'm due for one.  Maybe your trip will inspire me tonight.





> The woman was voluptuous and (sorry boys) fully dressed.



Damn.





> Except for the idiotic fans standing in the path of inevitable destruction. They were mostly young girls, squealing and generally being clueless. I yelled at them to step out of the way unless they wanted to get killed.



Remind me never to join your fan club.

----------


## Naiya

.

----------


## erik212

> I used telekinesis to move the airplane toward the loan shark, and lift him up off the ground enough that he would get hit by the wing of the plane taking off at full force. He crashed into it with a satisfying CLANG! and that was that.



so cruel...

On another note, I haven't been on DV for the entire past week and most likely more, with the school year wrapping up. The good news is that I took my AP test for European History, which is most likely the biggest time hogger of high school. (2 hours a night and 6-7 on weekends enough?) I'll be checking more often now...until finals...

----------


## Naiya

Yes, lol, well he deserved it.  ::D:

----------


## Naiya

.

----------


## Naiya

.

----------


## erik212

fear of open spaces? The opposite of claustrophovia but not exactly agoraphobia? Nice occuring, even though not much lucidity. I has a short moment of lucidity last night when looking at the face of this one girl from school who looked different than in real life. Looking forward to moar.

----------


## Naiya

Err, well, that room was tiny so the fact that it was small and hard to get out of made me feel claustrophobic...but yeah normally that kind of thing doesn't bother me--I DO have a fear of open spaces, but only in my dream world. I'm not sure what the term is for that, either.

----------


## Naiya

.

----------


## Jdeadevil

Your DJ's ace, your entries are so long and your dreams are so wonderfully typed and sound so realistic. And you have a TARDIS challenge, that's actually quite the clever thing to do. But yeah, awesome journal!

----------


## Naiya

Thank you!  ::D:

----------


## Naiya

.

----------


## Robot_Butler

Whoa, congrats on the Egypt trip.  I'm mad jealous.  I'm a huge fan of Egyptomania.  Not actual Egyptian art and architecture, but the western fascination with it.  I am fascinated by the fascination with Egypt.  I'm talking about Cartoon Egypt, Art Deco Egypt, 19th century revival Egypt.  Writing Egypt that many times just made it start to seem like a fake word.





> One was a little round container with what looked like maybe lip balm on one side, but flakes of pure gold (being a jeweler, I can recognize this) on the other. I left that stuff there.



Are you really a jeweler? Or was that part of the dream?  Thats pretty cool.





> The Scooby Doo: an old trick of mine I invented to keep Scott at bay. I teleport using doors



This sounds fun.  I've teleported using doors before, but never to a random place.  Is there normally a wacky chase-song by _The Monkeys_ playing while you are doing this?





> The place they stopped at was a very big red building which was only a couple of stories tall, but stretched out a long way on either side. There was a large spherical ceiling (the name for those escapes me, maybe RB can help me) where the main entrance was.



Do you mean one of those Russian buildings with the onion-dome cupolas? I think they're just called onion domes, silly as that sounds.  Or do you just mean a rotunda with a vaulted dome?  





> This part is really weird. IRL, it was at least 90 degrees Fahrenheit in my room that night. It was absurdly hot.
> 
> In the dream, I went back outside, and there was snow everywhere. And it was really cold. I was wearing my usual summer clothes, so I only managed to get about 20 feet away from the door before the biting cold drove me back again.



I was crazy hot last night, too.  We've been having an angry heat wave. Do you think the cold was a reaction to your hot room?  Like you were focused on staying cool, and you took it to the extreme?

----------


## erik212

Hot here too. Southern California, right? I enjoy RB's comments a lot, and I just remember seeing your adoptee, thisismylogin, just a little while ago. jdeadevil, you've finally arrived (Seriously, I see you reply to almost every topic on DV that I view). I also commend you, Naiya, on the details. I can always seem to remember a lot of detail, but I either can't put it into words, or I begin loosing the detail as I write it down.

----------


## Naiya

.

----------


## Robot_Butler

> I'm in the SF bay area of California, so usually it's nice here but sometimes it can get pretty hot! Thankfully it almost always cools off at night.



Tight, I'm in the bay area too.  East bay.  We should meet up sometime in a non Chris Hansen type of way  :tongue2:   Did you hit Bay to Breakers this weekend?  What a mess!

----------


## erik212

> Tight, I'm in the bay area too.  East bay.  We should meet up sometime in a non Chris Hansen type of way   Did you hit Bay to Breakers this weekend?  What a mess!



I don't think he monitors non-IM/IRC, but you can never be sure...
<_<
>_>
A least I would hope not.

----------


## Naiya

lulz, you guys do realize I'm turning 22 next week.  :tongue2: 

Unless RB isn't tellin me something about his age.  ::shock::

----------


## Robot_Butler

Yes, I have been getting younger every year since I turned 21.  If I did the math right, that would mean I just turned... 15?  Uh oh, does this mean I need to give back my drivers license?  I guess pretty soon I'll be able to buy movie tickets for half price.

----------


## Naiya

::rolllaugh:: 

Oh, anyways, my new job just started so I haven't sat down to write any recent LDs. The only ones I've had in the past few days were last night, anyway, so no one's missing much. I'm gonna try to get to updating tomorrow.  :tongue2:

----------


## Naiya

.

----------


## Robot_Butler

> When someone gives you an opening, you take it. You dont wait for them to finish talking or showing off before you make your move. I used my telekinesis to pull his staff from his grip and I caught it in my hand, breaking it into two. He screamed in frustration, and ran toward me at full speed. Before he was within even twenty feet of me, Id sent his staff right back to him as hed asked. The velocity of the staff knocked him to the ground. He screamed in agony, and lifted his head enough for me to see the staff protruding from his left eye.



Nice.  No messing around.  Poor dude didn't really stand a chance.





> The sink, like my room, had decorations on it. It took me a while to figure out that it was because my birthday is this week. It was weird, I was focusing on my surroundings at the time, and I realized that I literally could not tell the difference between this place and real life. I felt exactly the same either way.



Is your birthday really coming up?  Hope you're doing something fun.  It would be cool to throw yourself a dream birthday party.  Although, with your dreams' regular cast of  characters, It might not work out so well.





> I left my body around 7am. It was a really really bad idea because I actually needed to get up this morning, and unlike lucid dreams, OBEs take a toll on my body. I usually wake up feeling like Id been awake the entire duration of the experience, or sometimes Ill feel like I hadnt slept at all.



What do you do differently when you go OBE?  Do you normally do it from within a dream?  





> *Suddenly, the nearby pine tree next struck down and ATE my beanstalk*, like a cat pouncing on its prey. It was so fast I didnt even register it, let alone have the chance to stop it. I stood there, dumbfounded. What the fuck just happened? Then I realized that my experiment had been ruined. *HEY! DAMN YOU! WELL SEE IF I EVER DO ANYTHING FOR YOU, YOU STUPID PINE TREE!* I screamed as I slammed the back door as hard as I could.



Thats pretty awesome.  Where the hell does stuff like this come from?  I'm always amazed at the surprises your dreams can throw.  I haven't done either of this month's tasks, but I've been having tons of dreams about eating weird stuff, giant living plants, and gardening.  





> I as at the house, and this woman was making some kind of strange fish for us. I watched her gutting them. She had some kind of superstition (according to Scott) where shed only cut them if they were lined up in a certain direction or something like that. Nobody explained why. I decided to help the lady, since I had nothing else to do, but I soon realized I had no idea what to do, so I was pretty much just getting in the way and gawking at her. Oh well.



Weird, I had a fish gutting dream on the night of the 19th / morning of the 20th too.  http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...593#post808593
It was pretty gross.  I was gutting fish, and sorting the parts into a bento-box device that had little chutes and drains to organize the guts.  I didn't really know how to do it either. At one point, I had to eat some of the fish guts.  It was awful.  Best part is, I went and got a huge bento-box plate of sushi the next day for lunch.  Idiot.

----------


## Naiya

.

----------


## Naiya

.

----------


## Robot_Butler

> yeah I'm 22 on Friday.  And lol I don't plan on asking for a dream party. Like you said I don't think that will be very fun.



Happy early birthday.  I hope you've got something fun planned.  





> LOL really? I got a bento that day too! What's wrong with us?! Haha I hope it wasn't some kind of alien brainwash dream where we go and eat food tainted with....I dunno, more brainwashing stuff. lol.
> (Yeah, I just watched a bunch of Dr. Who). At least I didn't get fish though.



See, you're smarter than me.  I actually thought about the dream as I was gulping down my sushi, and said to myself, "Man, I really don't like the taste of fish." ::imslow:: 

Where did the angel question come from?  Thats my favorite question to throw out in uncomfortable situations to make them more uncomfortable.  Like, at a party, when you get stuck talking with someone you don't want to talk to.  I always ask them, "Do you believe in ghosts?"  and "Do you believe in Angels?"  It makes them leave pretty quick.   Pretty funny at the gym too, or at the check out line of the grocery store. 

I think I first thought of it when my friend's brother was in town for a party.  We were all packed into a dorm room.  I had no idea who the guy was, and everyone left except the two of us.  We were left sitting uncomfortably close together on the couch.  Instead of just scooting over a foot or two and introducing myself, I put my hand on his knee and said, "KG, Do you believe in angels?"

----------


## Naiya

.

----------


## Robot_Butler

> *
> I Should've Stayed at the Seminar*



That sounds like a pretty intense experience.  I wonder how the homeless woman was connected to the past life experience.  The way she repeated your words at the end makes me think there was some sort of identity confusion between the two of you.  Maybe she was the woman whose past you were experiencing?  Maybe you were saving her from drowning, while her memories were saving you from something else.

I can't figure out how it all is related to sex.  It seems like the concept of sex was pretty strong in the beginning of the dream, until Zoe brought you that crystal.  In any case, it seems like Zoe and Scott were being pretty helpful for a change.

----------


## Naiya

Hmm, the old woman being my past self, that's something to think about. At the time she didn't seem related to me but when I touched her there was definitely some kind of connection. It still puzzles me, though. 

I really should update tonight but I'm so tired from work. Bah! I hardly get any good long dreams when I have to get up early for work or something. I'm gonna try to actually post all the dreams from this week tomorrow.  :tongue2:

----------


## Naiya

.

----------


## Naiya

.

----------


## Naiya

.

----------


## Naiya

.

----------


## Robot_Butler

Man, I've been so busy lately, I've missed tons of cool dreams.  You have such a cool dreamscape, I think I'm going to try and come visit.  Keep an eye out for me so you can show me around.





> * OZ*
> 
> [...]
> We hadn't won the war, but at this time the people wanted me to run their kingdom. Some time later, I found the scarecrow again. I felt very close to him. He was made of paper now, not even in color. I held his paper hand and I felt so sad. I gave him some of my energy, though, and it seemed to make him whole again.



This dream is so cool!  I love your interaction with the scarecrow.  Especially how you gave him energy and love, and then made him king.





> ...I found Scarecrow, but he seemed kind of down and wanted to leave. I said that there was another party upstairs, for just us and the friends we'd started the campaign with. He agreed to that. We went up a ladder through a hole in the bottom of a giant gourd, which was a small house that our friends were in. The inside was a lot bigger than the outside. No sooner did we say hello to everyone that Scarecrow announced he had a terrible premonition. He looked really bad, too--he'd shrunken down so that you could see his bones everywhere. His skeleton didn't look very human; more like a very tall Gray. He was so frail from his terror that I had to hold him up so he could speak. He only told us that "they" were watching us. I thought this to be a little melodramatic, but everyone else seemed freaked out so I said nothing.



The scarecrow was all skinny again?  Was he running out of energy again, or something?  Maybe he was only animated by your energy.  Like a straw golem.  The gourd house makes it sound like the dream took place in a really interesting setting.  Makes me want to go watch some cartoons or play a video game or something.

----------


## Naiya

> This dream is so cool!  I love your interaction with the scarecrow.  Especially how you gave him energy and love, and then made him king.
> 
> The scarecrow was all skinny again?  Was he running out of energy again, or something?  Maybe he was only animated by your energy.  Like a straw golem.  The gourd house makes it sound like the dream took place in a really interesting setting.  Makes me want to go watch some cartoons or play a video game or something.



I think he must've been kind of like something created by me, because he didn't seem to have much depth (no pun intended) or real intelligence of his own. The second time, he didn't turn into paper, he just looked like an extremely anorexic alien.  ::eh::

----------


## Naiya

.

----------


## Robot_Butler

Those aliens and their eating disorders...
I guess the social pressure to fit in on a flying saucer can really wreak havoc on an alien's self image.

----------


## Robot_Butler

> *Term Paper*
> 
> For some reason I had it in my head that I was still in school, and that I had a paper due the next day.



Oh no, not one of those dreams.  I've heard that they never go away, even after 20 or 30 years without school.  School must really mess us up on a deep level.






> I found my tarot cards on a night stand, and dumped them on the floor. I raised them back into the air, shuffling them that way, and letting all but a random few drop again. The cards here were different than my real tarot; they had different names and meanings. I did two readings for myself, which I really can't remember the specifics of, but neither had any earth shattering information anyway. 
> [...]
> I looked up to the sky and prayed to God to talk to me, or guide me, or give me some kind of sign. I felt lonely because nothing of the sort was given.



Too bad you didn't get any cool insight.  I can imagine tarot in a dream could have some interesting results.  Have you ever tried this before?  I've never even tried asking any higher powers for help.  Maybe I will add this to my list of one million things to do next time I'm lucid.





> I looked up in the sky and saw the stars. I also saw a man on a bike...wait...what the fuck? At least it looked like a man on a bike just floating along, but it was so high up that I really couldn't tell what it was. After that one went by, another one that looked like an archer went by, going the other direction.



Sounds like an expansion of the constellation concept.  What are the 'flying humanoid' videos?  I'll try to google them.






> I did another WILD, but this time I couldn't get out of my body. I just heard this voice talking. The voice was talking about a landslide or some kind of disaster that hit a town. I started talking back, but the voice ignored me. I was saying stuff like "Augh please shut up, I don't want to hear it! What did I do to deserve this?"



Those voices during WILDs fascinate me.  What is your theory on them?





> She was telling me that something had been done to me to make sure I couldn't leave my body. She said that the farther I got away from my body, the more resistance there would be. 
> 
> So...it's like a Chinese finger trap, right? That's what I figured. I struggled for several minutes. I'm not sure how, but I finally  managed to get a few feet away.



What a bitch!  Don't believe her.  Nice job getting out anyways.

----------


## Naiya

.

----------


## Robot_Butler

I would suggest Machu Picchu in Peru
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Machu_Picchu

My friends are going to Cusco this summer, and I'm crazy jealous.  We were discussing it, and my buddy described the time he hiked the Inca trail into Machu Picchu by moonlight.  It is definitely next on my places to visit.  If only it wasn't so hard to get to.

----------


## Naiya

.

----------


## Naiya

.

----------


## Naiya

.

----------


## Keitorin

> I looked through the glass and saw what looked almost like one of those old playgrounds you'd find at McDonald's, complete with giant smooshy geometric shapes and a ball pit.



That totally triggered a recurring dream I had when I was little, which set off memories of two more  ::shock:: 

The first one was like the one in your dream. It was this _huge_ room with all kinds of things to do, a kid's paradise really. I'm pretty sure I was able to go in and play, but I definitely remember what it looked like.

_Thank_ you!  ::content::

----------


## Robot_Butler

It sounds like you were in some strange time loop.  Having the same dream repeat like that sounds a little freaky.  Did you notice that the dream was repeating while it was happening?  Or only afterwards?

At least you got all that free energy work.  I'm going to keep an eye out for women in blue to ask them for a massage.

----------


## Naiya

Keit: You're welcome. And yeah I've had lots of dreams about those playgrounds...I wish they'd make em for adults to play in! Guess I have to settle for the dream version for now.  ::D: 

RB: I noticed it within the dream. But that sort of thing happens a lot so it doesn't really bother me. It just gets kind of annoying because I WBTB and then I just go right back to where I was in the last dream. Argh.  ::shakehead2::

----------


## Naiya

I'm going on vacation for a week...so it'll be a while before I'll update! I probably won't have a lot of LDs anyway, so there won't be a lot to miss. I'll try to update the last several LDs before I leave though!  :wink2:

----------


## Robot_Butler

Have a fun trip.  I'm going out of town too, and hoping for some wacky Travel Induced Lucids.  I normally get crazy dreams whenever I sleep in a strange place.  We'll see...

----------


## Naiya

.

----------


## apachama

Your honesty? What does that deal mean to you? Great style of writing, by the way. Most enjoyable.

----------


## Naiya

Not sure what it means, exactly. I've been trying to think about it.  ::|:

----------


## Naiya

.

----------


## Naiya

.

----------


## apachama

Bizarre. How do you take the idea of the Doctor and the Master seeming to work together like that?

----------


## Robot_Butler

Have you ever tried using one of those seals to teleport?  It sounds like it could be an interesting ride, with the way you describe the gates and all.  

I like the Dr Who dream.  I've still never seen the show, but reading your journal makes me want to go put it on my Netflix.

Interesting story with the earrings.  Did you hear someone narrate this story, or did the memory/ knowledge just appear in you mind?  Lately I've been really interested in the false memories that will just appear in my dreams.  Something like your earring story, where I just automatically know the background for something.  Like I saw the prequel already.

----------


## Naiya

Apachama: I really didn't like it. At the time I felt kind of betrayed and I could hardly believe it. 


RB: I've tried using seals. I can do it, but I think they're more trouble than they're worth since it's a one-way trip only. I'd rather just use a normal teleport and be able to come back, and see a place I actually have some reference to (i.e. on planet earth). 

Someone narrated the story about the earrings. While they were talking I didn't have any memories or images or anything about the story. I was just looking at the earrings, which were almost as fragile as sandstone.

----------


## Naiya

.

----------


## Naiya

.

----------


## Naiya

.

----------


## Naiya

.

----------


## Naiya

*7/18/08
*

*Fragment 1*

I remember was seeing dark clouds, and I clapped my hands to make them disappear. Earlier I'd been at a spa, and after that there was some kind of car chase.

*Fragment 2*

It was raining and Scott gave me a ring. Not sure what this one was for anyway. I'd been sleeping most of the time, and there were a few little kittens in my room. My notes said "annoying people everywhere," but now I completely forgot what that was about.

----------


## Naiya

.

----------


## Robot_Butler

Whats with all the school lately? I loved school, but I hate to dream about it.  That crazy stressful environment must really scar you for life.

----------


## Naiya

.

----------


## Robot_Butler

Lots of creepy false awakenings.  




> 2-- I woke up in bed, and he was staring at me from across the room. I fell asleep again



That one's especially spooky.

Do you think the fireworks were leftover from the Task of the month?

----------


## Namaste

Welcome back Naiya  :smiley:  Cool a large batch of dreams to read  ::D:  

I liked the one with the dragons in it - shooting arrows at them was great I really like archery so I should be able to do that in lucids too  :smiley:  I am hoping to summon a baby dragon friend in my next lucid whenever it shall be! But I won't shoot arrows at that one unless it tries to chew my leg off or sommat!

----------


## Naiya

.

----------


## Naiya

.

----------


## Naiya

.

----------


## Naiya

.

----------


## Robot_Butler

> Determined to find the hot guys again, I did another WILD. I found myself back on the same street very quickly. I wasted no time going up the hill, only to find one of the guys already having sex with some redhead. WTF. Why?! I watched for a minute but then I woke up.



Well, at least you got to watch...





> *Black Cloud 
> **Black Cloud, Part II 
> **Figuring out the TARDIS
> *



Man, you are persistent.  Did you attempt this multiple times during the night?  During brief awakenings?  Or were they right after eachother, rapid fire?





> You wanna bet? I said, as I pulled back the hammer. This wasn't an automatic so I was a little unsure how to use it but I tried not to let my expression give that away. Don't move, I warned.
> 
> He just smiled and reached into his jacket again. I squeezed the trigger. I knew this wasn't going to be pretty at such close range so I turned my head. But when I heard nothing, I looked at my hands--the gun had fallen into pieces. All that was left in my hand was the handle.



Have you ever shot a gun before?  I haven't since I was a little kid.  My girlfriend has gone to the shooting range a couple times recently for her work.   I'm terrified of guns, but she said it was pretty fun as a target practice game.  She said her favorite gun was an old school revolver with a hammer.  I guess it lets out a huge fart of smoke in your face when you shoot it, like an old cowboy movie.  





> The hall got smaller and smaller until I reached a two-foot tall door at the end. I knocked. The top half of the door swung open to reveal a..._little person?_ His face was gnarled and haggard. One of his eyes was shut. He beckoned me to come inside. I asked how--I'm a small person myself but the door was really tiny. 
> 
> The next thing I knew I was in his house. The place was as big as a warehouse, which made me wonder why the hell he had such a tiny door. There was a mini golf course in one part, and a giant roulette table. And I mean giant--it was about the size of an entire room. I thought that was pretty cool.



That sounds like an awesome secret hideout.  It reminds me of something from those old batman cartoons for some reason.  Too bad the creepy little dude didn't turn out to be too friendly.

----------


## Naiya

> Well, at least you got to watch...



lol, yeah.  ::-P: 





> Man, you are persistent.  Did you attempt this multiple times during the night?  During brief awakenings?  Or were they right after eachother, rapid fire?



I did the WILDs after I'd already had a full night's sleep. I had that day off so I could sleep as long as I wanted. I have the most success when I've already slept several hours. So after about 8 hours, I tried the WILDs, one right after another. So I woke up from the first, went to the bathroom, went back to bed and tried again. That's what I usually do. 





> Have you ever shot a gun before?



Yeah, I've been to a shooting range before. But I only used small semi automatic handguns, like .22 caliber. I tried .45 and it had a little too much kick for me to aim properly.  :tongue2:

----------


## maxy126

hey just took 1-2 hrs reading thru ure dream journal lols i thought it was very inspiring wheres the rest of augusts dreams!! my faviorute dream u had was Stupid Christians--Thanks For Nothing lol that made me laugh!  ::D:  erm i have a couple questions too. who is scott? does he look the same in everydream? how did u find him? do u know his face in rl? do u remember the dc's faces in dreams and how do u remember them? in all my dreams i cant remember the face and also do u dild or wild? im really surprised that scott helps u gain lucidity? thats ure sub concious is it not?

----------


## Naiya

.

----------


## Naiya

.

----------


## apachama

I love the ghost dream. Thats my favourite resolution to those kinds of problems.

As for the Cherubim - well, I was raised Christian and as I remeber either Ezekiel or Isiah starts witht the cherubim and the throne of God. I couldn't remember off hand. But these facts do work their way into the brain. To me, its more interesting to know why the cherubim came up as a symbol than whether or not the information came into your head telepathically or from memory. And that question is a rather enticing mystery - the sort of mystery that makes dreaming worthwhile to me.

----------


## Robot_Butler

> So, today I finally got around to looking this passage up, to se if it had any deep meaning for me. I half expected it to be one of those And Jacob begot 764 sons, and their names were as follows... things. But you might find it interesting to know that Ezekiel 1 is the very passage that describes Cherubim. Coincidence?



That's funny.  I was just talking with DreamHope11 about Ezekiel.  It is huge in the ancient astronaut mythology circles.  I wonder if you saw his signature or something?

----------


## Naiya

> That's funny.  I was just talking with DreamHope11 about Ezekiel.  It is huge in the ancient astronaut mythology circles.  I wonder if you saw his signature or something?



Not that I'm aware of...no idea where it came from. But either way I find it neat that it was connected to the dream.  :smiley:

----------


## Naiya

.

----------


## Naiya

.

----------


## Naiya

.

----------


## Naiya

.

----------


## Naiya

.

----------


## Naiya

.

----------


## What??Me??

> *8/15*
> 
> *Batman* 
> 
> 
> I woke up in my own bed, and the curtains were open. Scott and someone else were in the room, talking. I looked up and saw the moon. Then I saw a shadow on it that looked a lot like....the Bat Signal?
> 
> Look! It's the Bat Signal! Look look! I said. 
> 
> ...



 ::lolxtreme::  Ha ha ha!!! I fell out of my chair! ::banana::  :boogie:  :Clairity's Hug:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Rofl @ the Bat-Signal (or lack thereof) dream.  ::chuckle::

----------


## Robot_Butler

Your creepy little girl ghosts are freaking me out.  I hope they don't start popping up in my dreams.

And that huge purple sludge monster sounds cool.  And the spiderweb winged fairy.  Man, what's with all the cool creatures lately?  I'm jealous.

----------


## Naiya

.

----------


## Naiya

.

----------


## Naiya

.

----------


## Naiya

.

----------


## Naiya

.

----------


## Naiya

.

----------


## Naiya

.

----------


## Valwen

> *8/18*
> 
> *Fragment 1:*
> 
>  Later I was driving a car, and I was on the verge of being lucid because I was being forced to drive on the left side of the road, and the oncoming traffic was all on the right side.



That just reminded me of a dream I had last night. Everyone who was going in my direction was trying to pass people, and occasionally there would just be two people going the same direction taking up the whole road. One asshole going the other way was coming towards me in my lane, really slowly though, and I went into the left lane so I wouldn't hit him. That's what I get for always wondering what people would do if I drove on the left side of the road.

----------


## Naiya

I was surprised at how freaked out I got because it was reversed. Was it like that for you? Even though I figured I'd probably be fine if I just started driving on the other side of the road, I couldn't do it so I just kept swerving out of the way whenever there was oncoming traffic.

----------


## Naiya

.

----------


## Naiya

.

----------


## Naiya

.

----------


## Naiya

.

----------


## Naiya

.

----------


## Naiya

.

----------


## Naiya

.

----------


## Naiya

.

----------


## apachama

It sounds like a beautiful setting for a dream, despite the lack of sex and the boredom.

----------


## Naiya

.

----------


## Naiya

.

----------


## Naiya

.

----------


## Naiya

.

----------


## apachama

I like the last dream. Very gritty and an interesting role to take on.

----------


## Robot_Butler

> *9/4*
> I turned to see almost a half a dozen huge birds running at top speed at the top of a hill, all going so fast that they were colliding into each other. Suddenly they just stopped midair. Even the dirt they had kicked up was frozen in place around them. I went over to them. It was so strange. I stretched out my hand toward the birds, but the area around them where the dirt was hanging in the air literally folded into itself and stretched like putty.



Alright, that's just plain cool.

----------


## Naiya

.

----------


## Naiya

.

----------


## Naiya

.

----------


## Naiya

.

----------


## Naiya

.

----------


## Naiya

.

----------


## erik212

I haven't been to DV in ages. I'm looking forward to reading a few pages of your DJ.

----------


## Naiya

.

----------


## Naiya

.

----------


## Naiya

.

----------


## Naiya

.

----------


## Naiya

.

----------


## Naiya

.

----------

